# A good excercise for aspiring figure sculptors



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the advanced Sculptors I met on facebook suggested that everyone interested in sculpting humans and especially likeness's of humans needs to do a human skull sculpting excercise at least once or twice a year.
The interenet has all types of images of the humans skull

For my excercise I used a casting of an actual human skull I bought years ago as a kit. 
If you don't have the real thing or a casting of the real thing here is a good source.
Click Here
As you scroll through these images note the difference between skulls, not only from sex to age but individually. Each skull is quite unique.
Here is my rough in of a 1:12 scale human skull. I need to double check the proportions and then smooth it in.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have enough trouble getting my fingures to look alive! though I am sure it would be a good excercize.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric, 
One of the keys to making a figure or a drawing look alive is to know what is under the skin and muscle. I think it was DaVinci who said that to make a portrait look real you need to think as if you are drapping the skin over the muscle and skeleton.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Made a casting of my 1:12 SCALE skull and like a forensic anthropologist, I added muscle and cartlage to find out who the skull once belonged to. I'm getting close to finishing it.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I look forward to see what you come up with!!!


----------

